# Zalman CNPS20LQ: Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler mit vergleichsweise leisem Lüfter



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Dezember 2011)

*Zalman CNPS20LQ: Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler mit vergleichsweise leisem Lüfter*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Zalman CNPS20LQ: Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler mit vergleichsweise leisem Lüfter gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Zalman CNPS20LQ: Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler mit vergleichsweise leisem Lüfter


----------



## needit (15. Dezember 2011)

*Zalman CNPS20LQ: Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler mit vergleichsweise leisem Lüfter*

bisher sind zalman lüfter nicht besonders durch geringe Lautsträkre aufgefallen^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zalman CNPS20LQ: Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler mit vergleichsweise leisem Lüfter*



needit schrieb:


> bisher sind zalman lüfter nicht besonders durch geringe Lautsträkre aufgefallen^^


 
Kompaktwasserkühlungs-Lüfter auch nicht!


----------



## Clonemaster (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zalman CNPS20LQ: Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler mit vergleichsweise leisem Lüfter*

Wie alle Anderen nur mit nem anderen Logo/Namen drauf.. 
Naja, für ein kleines Case taugts...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zalman CNPS20LQ: Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler mit vergleichsweise leisem Lüfter*

Schön zu sehen das immer mehr kompakte fertig WaKü's erscheinen  
Da ich ein WaKü Fan bin sehe ich diese Entwicklung positiv.


----------



## derP4computer (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zalman CNPS20LQ: Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler mit vergleichsweise leisem Lüfter*



> Der Zalman CNPS20LQ ........ nahezu eins zu eins Intels Wasserkühlung, daher  umfasst die Kompatibilität auch die Sockel 2011, 1366, 1156/1155


Da fehlt doch was, vielleicht ein "gleicht""


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zalman CNPS20LQ: Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler mit vergleichsweise leisem Lüfter*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen das immer mehr kompakte fertig WaKü's erscheinen
> Da ich ein WaKü Fan bin sehe ich diese Entwicklung positiv.


 
Naja, wie Clonemaster schon sagte:



> Wie alle Anderen nur mit nem anderen Logo/Namen drauf..


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zalman CNPS20LQ: Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler mit vergleichsweise leisem Lüfter*



needit schrieb:


> bisher sind zalman lüfter nicht besonders durch geringe Lautsträkre aufgefallen^^


 Daher auch "vergleichsweise", denn Asetek verwendet selbst Industrielüfter von Delta Electronics und die Produkte von Antec und Corsair sind mit Lüftern mit teilweise deutlich höheren Maximaldrehzahlen ausgestattet, sodass die Zalman-Variante sicherlich keinen neuen Höchstwert erreichen wird.


----------



## ararat (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zalman CNPS20LQ: Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler mit vergleichsweise leisem Lüfter*

zahlman und leise?
naja,ist was neues.


----------



## Abductee (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zalman CNPS20LQ: Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler mit vergleichsweise leisem Lüfter*

2000rpm können nicht leise sein.
bei einem wirklich gutem lüfter hat man zwar keine extremen laufgeräusche, die luft hört man aber trotzdem deutlich.


----------



## Kaktus (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zalman CNPS20LQ: Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler mit vergleichsweise leisem Lüfter*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen das immer mehr kompakte fertig WaKü's erscheinen
> Da ich ein WaKü Fan bin sehe ich diese Entwicklung positiv.


 
Welche Entwicklung? Es gibt defakt nur zwei Hersteller die Kompakt-Waküs bauen, Asteck und CoolIT und alle anderen kaufen dort, mit einigen Sonderwünschen, lediglich nur ein. Corsair sind bisher die einzigen, welche zumindest ein bisschen mehr bestellen als die Grundmodelle. Siehe Antec und dieses Zalman Ding, völlig identisch, bis auf das logo und der Lüfter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zalman CNPS20LQ: Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler mit vergleichsweise leisem Lüfter*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Kompaktwasserkühlungs-Lüfter auch nicht!


 
Und 120er mit 2000 rpm schon gar nicht. 

Erinnert sich noch jemand an Zeiten, als CNPS noch für computer noise prevention system stand?


----------



## Kaktus (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zalman CNPS20LQ: Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler mit vergleichsweise leisem Lüfter*

Naja, beim 10X Performa und Extreme sind Lüfter dabei die durchaus leise sein können wenn man sie gut drosselt und mir sind Lüfter lieber mit einerm hohen Drehzahlbereich als Lüfter die darin sehr eingeschrnkt sind.


----------



## mannefix (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zalman CNPS20LQ: Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler mit vergleichsweise leisem Lüfter*

vergleichsweise ruhigen 2000 u/min ...zu was?...zu 5000?


----------



## Shizophrenic (16. Dezember 2011)

Und wieder eine kompakt wakü die die Welt nicht braucht. *ugly*


----------



## Research (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zalman CNPS20LQ: Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler mit vergleichsweise leisem Lüfter*

Wann kommen die ersten 140er?


----------

